

Ask HN: At what point is it best to create a business entity? - aebit

I've noticed some say it's the last thing they do as r&#38;d is worked on, while others seem to have a catch-all company entity LLC to do contract work under. I guess I'm looking at examples of the ways people decide to approach the business side of things at an early level.<p>I like the concept of having a legal entity to work under- something that I can have on a card to give out. But that's mostly for side work I would do. Is there anything bad about doing that that I might not have thought about?
======
patio11
You want to take investment, you want to invoice a megacorps, you want to
employ someone, you operate in a business with substantial risk, or you are
told to by your lawyer or accountant.

Five years later I'm still a sole proprietorship with a DBA. Aside from making
certain declarations to Immigration excessively complicated, there's no major
downside to it for me. (You can put pretty much whatever you please on a
business card.)

~~~
aebit
Thank you for the personal perspective. I make the assumption that by sole
proprietor you have it structured as an LLC? This seems by my research to be
the best general way to create a simple business entity.

